
The spy in your wallet: Credit cards have a privacy problem - uptown
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/26/spy-your-wallet-credit-cards-have-privacy-problem/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20800115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20800115),
which was posted earlier.

